# Dune



## StevenC (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 9, 2020)

I am so hyped


----------



## Merrekof (Sep 9, 2020)

Oh boy! This is a remake I don't mind watching when it comes out


----------



## Mathemagician (Sep 9, 2020)

What’s Dune? Is it good? Should I read a book? Is it a remake? I’ve heard about it before.


----------



## Joan Maal (Sep 9, 2020)

Mathemagician said:


> What’s Dune? Is it good? Should I read a book? Is it a remake? I’ve heard about it before.



Books are the really good here... its a kind of "intergalactic" game of thrones (summing up a lot, obviously)


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Sep 9, 2020)

I dunno how I feel about this one. The original wasn't ....good. It wasn't terrible, but it wasn't good either. I hope villeneuve just makes "his" movie the way he wants to and doesn't try to do any homages to the original. ....studio's will probably make him stick a lot of homages to the original in it though... they love doing that crap..

well if all else, it'll look pretty and probably have a nice score.


----------



## Dayviewer (Sep 9, 2020)

It's been a long time since I've read the book, tried reading it a second time a while back but I couldn't get into it.
Looking forward to the movie though and I trust the director after he did Bladerunner 2049


----------



## Merrekof (Sep 9, 2020)

It is a book, turned into a movie back in the 80's (I think) with questionable special effects. Story was good, the movie was okay.
Now there is a remake with modern special effects and hopefully it will be a better movie.


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 9, 2020)

The spice extends life. The spice expands consciousness.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Sep 9, 2020)

jaxadam said:


> The spice extends life. The spice expands consciousness.



It's when we start quoting the fact that "the stains become a warning" that you have to know the context


----------



## Xaios (Sep 10, 2020)

Dayviewer said:


> It's been a long time since I've read the book, tried reading it a second time a while back but I couldn't get into it.


Some would say that it's a little...

...dry?

I am actually very much looking forward to the movie. I read the book when I was young and, while the David Lynch movie is kind of iffy, I did enjoy the Dune and Children of Dune SciFi miniseries. Plus, Villeneuve is definitely one of my favorite working directors. When I heard he was tackling Dune, I was definitely excited, especially after the cast was announced.


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 11, 2020)

I am so fucking psyched. I can't lie - I haven't read the book, a travesty given how much it influenced the Warhammer 40k universe (which I love), but what Villeneuve did for Blade Runner 2049 was _masterful_, and I have very, very high hopes for this.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 13, 2020)

I’ve no idea what’s going on but I like what I see. I might read the book before it’s out since these giant stories often assume you’ve read the book.


----------



## thraxil (Sep 14, 2020)

Definitely read the book before seeing any of the movies if you can. I'd also really recommend reading at least one or two of the sequels, since they significantly change how you will see the overall story of Dune.

The miniseries did a better job of telling the story without the "WTF did I just watch?" factor that Lynch's film has (though I kindof love Lynch's film as its own weird entity).

All in all though, if you are at all interested in Science Fiction, getting very familiar with Dune will be well worth it, since it was so massively influential on *everything* that came after it.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 14, 2020)

I've said it before that Villeneuve the right person to direct this property, and he's had a solid track record so I'm really looking forward to this. 

I'm one of those weirdos that started on the first Dune game on PC (before the RTS Dune 2), that told the story of the book (albeit heavily truncated) before reading the books then watching the David Lynch movie. Loved the game, loved the books (well until after God Emperor then he Frank Herbert lost me), and the Lynch movie while wasn't good at all, was at least some interesting fever dream kind of viewing. Notorious as the movie was, it's a small miracle the movie was made at all. Think of what it could've been....


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 7, 2021)

Sorry for the necrobump, but I just watched Dune (2021) last night, and it’s driving me nuts who this actor is. It’s the guy who went to ask the Sardaukars to help defeat Atreides. Help a brotha out and let me know who this is…


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 7, 2021)

Barry Pepper?


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Nov 7, 2021)

He's David Dastmalchian, playing Piter De Vries, who is the Harkonnen “Mentat”

https://www.imdb.com/name/nm2810287/?ref_=ttfc_fc_cl_t12


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 7, 2021)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> He's David Dastmalchian, playing Piter De Vries, who is the Harkonnen “Mentat”
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/name/nm2810287/?ref_=ttfc_fc_cl_t12


Yes! That’s him. I knew I recognized him!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 7, 2021)

This film was amazing! I can’t wait for part 2 and hopefully part 3.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Nov 7, 2021)

I really enjoyed the first part. It’s on HBOMax, but I’m probably going to go see it in the theater, the music and moody atmosphere should be even more awesome.


----------



## spudmunkey (Nov 7, 2021)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I really enjoyed the first part. It’s on HBOMax, but I’m probably going to go see it in the theater, the music and moody atmosphere should be even more awesome.



is IMAX in your area? I've heard this is one where it's worth it.


----------



## odibrom (Nov 7, 2021)

PLEASE, NO SPOILERS!...


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Nov 7, 2021)

spudmunkey said:


> is IMAX in your area? I've heard this is one where it's worth it.


Our IMAX went tits up long ago sadly. It didn’t help that the seats were wooden with no padding. So for a skinny guy like me, I only went once.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 7, 2021)

spudmunkey said:


> is IMAX in your area? I've heard this is one where it's worth it.



I missed the boat here...Eternals has seemed to take over the Imax and CINE 1.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 7, 2021)

Ugh... I want to watch this so bad. But there's no longer any movie theaters here, the closest one is a _10 hour drive_ away, and Warner Bros in their infinite wisdom have elected to not offer it on any streaming platforms in Canada.

Argh.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Nov 7, 2021)

Xaios said:


> Ugh... I want to watch this so bad. But there's no longer any movie theaters here, the closest one is a _10 hour drive_ away, and Warner Bros in their infinite wisdom have elected to not offer it on any streaming platforms in Canada.
> 
> Argh.


It might be worth it to take a couple days and take a little vacation to go see it. Either that or stream it. I really liked it.


----------



## narad (Nov 7, 2021)

Yea, I'm actually a fan of the quirkiness of the Lynch version, but you actually don't get much of an understanding of the broader conflict and politics in that one. And in that sense it loses a lot of the greater meaning. So far, that's come across a lot better in the new one.

One of the only things I didn't think was as well done was the box/Gom Jabbar test. I love the way they did that scene in the original and it just didn't seem nearly as tense here.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 7, 2021)

narad said:


> Yea, I'm actually a fan of the quirkiness of the Lynch version, but you actually don't get much of an understanding of the broader conflict and politics in that one. And in that sense it loses a lot of the greater meaning. So far, that's come across a lot better in the new one.



For sure. My wife HATED the original, because she said she didn’t know what TF was going on. This one explained it much better, and she really liked this one. But it wasn’t too overbearing in terms of explaining it. I hate when movies do that - especially when a character goes into a huge history soliloquy that’s ostensibly a conversation with another character, but is painfully obvious that it’s just for the benefit of the viewer.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 7, 2021)

Even with Melbourne just coming out of a 3 month lockdown, Dune won't be screening until December, and it's IMax exclusive. So I'm stuck waiting another month...

Though my flim crew are planning to see it in IMax the same way we did Tenet last year. But seriously the wait is killing me.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Nov 8, 2021)

narad said:


> Yea, I'm actually a fan of the quirkiness of the Lynch version, but you actually don't get much of an understanding of the broader conflict and politics in that one. And in that sense it loses a lot of the greater meaning. So far, that's come across a lot better in the new one.
> 
> 
> One of the only things I didn't think was as well done was the box/Gom Jabbar test. I love the way they did that scene in the original and it just didn't seem nearly as tense here.


I am a fan of the original too, but it is messy and hard to follow. But it has many many redeeming features that make it IMHO a classic. I totally agree with you about the box scene not being as good as the original. But what they've done with explaining the plot in the remake won me over pretty damn quick. Plus I thought the soundtrack was well done. I will deduct a few points for it not featuring ANY chapman stick action whatsoever.


----------



## ElRay (Nov 8, 2021)

narad said:


> Yea, I'm actually a fan of the quirkiness of the Lynch version, ...





Hollowway said:


> For sure. My wife HATED the original, because she said she didn’t know what TF was going on. ...





Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I am a fan of the original too, ...



The David Lynch version is a lot like Kubrick's 2001 - a great visual, if you know the book.


----------



## Empryrean (Nov 8, 2021)

I’ve never seen dune and got it confused with Holes in my head. My SO and I were watching it tonight and I was so confused. I remember I saw Holes at quite a young age but I didn’t think my memory was _that bad_


----------



## nightflameauto (Nov 8, 2021)

narad said:


> Yea, I'm actually a fan of the quirkiness of the Lynch version, but you actually don't get much of an understanding of the broader conflict and politics in that one. And in that sense it loses a lot of the greater meaning. So far, that's come across a lot better in the new one.
> 
> One of the only things I didn't think was as well done was the box/Gom Jabbar test. I love the way they did that scene in the original and it just didn't seem nearly as tense here.


Yeah, the box scene was pretty flat in the new film. In the book it's so much about what's happening inside the box that I'm not exactly sure how they can convey it without it coming across flat. It's only action is literally him putting his hand in the box. Then it's a whole bunch of words describing pain and heat. Then it's over. So, skip over the pain and heat and you get the scene in the new movie.

The original did do a much better job of building tension by having the description literally spelled out for us.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Nov 9, 2021)

I didn't go to the theeter because Covid, but my buddy and I did have a _Dune _party at his house with his big huge TV and HBOMax (My condolences @Xaios ). I brought gummy worms and spiced apple cider because jokes. Overall it was awesome, I haven't been really excited for a new movie in a long damn time so this was a really great experience. I love how _HUGE _absolutely everything is. 

I also agree regarding the box scene - it was not at all clear what was happening in the box and seemed like it may be confusing/anticlimactic to someone who did not already know, whereas when I saw the miniseries (never saw the Lynch version) as a young teen it was very clear what was happening/what he was hallucinating. 

My buddy told me they didn't start filming the next one til this one was out, so I guess I've got time to finally read the book and watch the Lynch version.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Nov 9, 2021)

wheresthefbomb said:


> I didn't go to the theeter because Covid, but my buddy and I did have a _Dune _party at his house with his big huge TV and HBOMax (My condolences @Xaios ). I brought gummy worms and spiced apple cider because jokes. Overall it was awesome, I haven't been really excited for a new movie in a long damn time so this was a really great experience. I love how _HUGE _absolutely everything is.
> 
> I also agree regarding the box scene - it was not at all clear what was happening in the box and seemed like it may be confusing/anticlimactic to someone who did not already know, whereas when I saw the miniseries (never saw the Lynch version) as a young teen it was very clear what was happening/what he was hallucinating.
> 
> My buddy told me they didn't start filming the next one til this one was out, so I guess I've got time to finally read the book and watch the Lynch version.


October 2023 is the tentative release date. So you’ve got time.


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Nov 9, 2021)

I watched it on a plane last night. I had no knowledge of Dune at all going into it. I thought it was pretty good but I thought they could've given a bit more back story on the universe to start it off.


----------



## IwantTacos (Nov 9, 2021)

i loved it. i wish more studios would allow this approach these days. shit happens. explain nothing. it's still good. yay.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 10, 2021)

Anyone have any idea why they went in such a drastically different direction with Rabban in this one? I mean, I'm glad they did, because I found the 1984 character so disgusting I don't even want to watch the screen with him on it, lol. It's like Fat Bastard showed up in Dune or something.


----------



## Edika (Nov 10, 2021)

It was impressive and the music did a good job of bringing the size and gravity of the situations. I was recently re-reading the book and had it quite fresh. The movie of course can't go on too much detail and be exactly as the book or it would have been like 12 hours long lol. So I can understand some short cuts. I just feel some of the background characters, especially Dr. Yueh, were skimmed over quite a bit. Probably for the surprise element and keeping the movie pace but still they could have given him a bit more time. Plus the smuglers were not introduced at all and the dining at scene before the attack by the Harkonnen would have put a lot of things in perspective.
I haven't seen the Lynch version and can't compare and even though my comments seem negative, as I said I was reading the first book recently, I enjoyed the movie a lot. My wife and I were in awe and it did manage to pull us into the world of Dune. I can't wait for the second part.


----------



## Edika (Nov 10, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> Anyone have any idea why they went in such a drastically different direction with Rabban in this one? I mean, I'm glad they did, because I found the 1984 character so disgusting I don't even want to watch the screen with him on it, lol. It's like Fat Bastard showed up in Dune or something.



I think they wanted to emphasize more the brutal part of Rabban. Even though in the book he seems to follow his uncle's footsteps in terms of weight, it would not translate as much in the movie. Even though they have combined Rabban's character with the commander the Baron had appointed. Again a lot of details that would have been lost in the movie.


----------



## IwantTacos (Nov 10, 2021)

The only thing I had trouble explaining to my wife just in terms of what was explained in the movie...

the emperor gave dune to the atreides because he assumed they'd fuck up and not be able to produce enough spice.

but then he has the harkonnen's attack them after they've been on the planet for like 2 days?

that's some 5th dimensional chess.


----------



## ElRay (Nov 10, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> ... It's like Fat Bastard showed up in Dune or something.


View media item 4370​{{Sorry I had to, the Pumpkin Spice made me do it.}}


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 10, 2021)

IwantTacos said:


> The only thing I had trouble explaining to my wife just in terms of what was explained in the movie...
> 
> the emperor gave dune to the atreides because he assumed they'd fuck up and not be able to produce enough spice.
> 
> ...



I haven't read the book, so what WAS the rationale there? Like, I assume it was way longer than a couple of days?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 10, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> I haven't read the book, so what WAS the rationale there? Like, I assume it was way longer than a couple of days?


it's a timespan over like a year or more in the books. The whole book spans multiple years


----------



## IwantTacos (Nov 10, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> I haven't read the book, so what WAS the rationale there? Like, I assume it was way longer than a couple of days?



iirc the harkonnens plan the attack for a long time and they get the go ahead from the emperor since the atreides are doing a pretty good job on dune.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 10, 2021)

IwantTacos said:


> The only thing I had trouble explaining to my wife just in terms of what was explained in the movie...
> 
> the emperor gave dune to the atreides because he assumed they'd fuck up and not be able to produce enough spice.
> 
> ...


both Atreides and Harkonnens were getting too powerful... Atreides were too popular because Oscar Isaac was sexy as hell and an all around great guy so he collected fans & followers everywhere he went, Harkonnens were getting too rich because they had the spice fields for almost a century

he took advantage of their mutual hatred to have the Harkonnens wipe out the Atreides while also putting a huge dent in the Harkonnen finances and army.. removing two threats to his rule while hardly getting his hands dirty. As far as he knows any witnesses died so the whole thing cost him nothing


----------



## Edika (Nov 10, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> I haven't read the book, so what WAS the rationale there? Like, I assume it was way longer than a couple of days?



It was a bigger time span than two days but the attack from the Harkonnen happened relatively quickly. Maybe a few months passed.

The Emperor wanted to get rid of the House Atreides as it was trying to have the other Houses united to be able tonfend of the Emperor controlling them. It seemed Leto was a good strategist. They expected it was a trap but they were hoping to fortify themselves economically with spice production and getting the Fremen to work for them.


----------



## AMOS (Nov 10, 2021)

thebeesknees22 said:


> I dunno how I feel about this one. The original wasn't ....good. It wasn't terrible, but it wasn't good either. I hope villeneuve just makes "his" movie the way he wants to and doesn't try to do any homages to the original. ....studio's will probably make him stick a lot of homages to the original in it though... they love doing that crap..
> 
> well if all else, it'll look pretty and probably have a nice score.


They should have kept Sting and a couple others out of it until they graduated Drama School


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 10, 2021)

Edika said:


> It was a bigger time span than two days but the attack from the Harkonnen happened relatively quickly. Maybe a few months passed.
> 
> The Emperor wanted to get rid of the House Atreides as it was trying to have the other Houses united to be able tonfend of the Emperor controlling them. It seemed Leto was a good strategist. They expected it was a trap but they were hoping to fortify themselves economically with spice production and getting the Fremen to work for them.


Yeah, I understood why, I just wasn’t sure why he decided to have the Harkonnen attack them. I assumed he grew impatient of waiting for them to fail naturally, but I wasn’t sure. But I get the back story, based on your guys’ responses.


----------



## Edika (Nov 11, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I understood why, I just wasn’t sure why he decided to have the Harkonnen attack them. I assumed he grew impatient of waiting for them to fail naturally, but I wasn’t sure. But I get the back story, based on your guys’ responses.



The plan was to attack them from the beginning, not wait for them to fail naturally. The Harkonnens hated the Atreidis with a passion and the Baron wanted to give Leto a feeling that he might succeed. He wanted to crush him completely before he killed him. That is shown somewhat in the movie but it is a lot more intense in the book, as well as the planning.
They did rush it in the movie and should have shown there was a span of time they Atreidis were trying to turn things around. 
But the Harkonnen didn't leave them a lot of time.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Nov 11, 2021)

FYI for anyone binging the older versions like me, the SciFi Dune miniseries is on Youtube in three episodes:


----------



## ramses (Nov 11, 2021)

sakeido said:


> both Atreides and Harkonnens were getting too powerful... Atreides were too popular because Oscar Isaac was sexy as hell and an all around great guy so he collected fans & followers everywhere he went, Harkonnens were getting too rich because they had the spice fields for almost a century
> 
> he took advantage of their mutual hatred to have the Harkonnens wipe out the Atreides while also putting a huge dent in the Harkonnen finances and army.. removing two threats to his rule while hardly getting his hands dirty. As far as he knows any witnesses died so the whole thing cost him nothing



Yup, this is the correct explanation — I did read the book. My even shorter summary of the why:

Atreides were too popular—i.e., a natural threat to the emperor. The emperor wanted plausible deniability.


----------



## ramses (Nov 11, 2021)

I believe the movie was well done. I'm also looking forward for the last part of the movie to be released.

However, Dune is indeed a very difficult book to translate to film. Every sentence in the book accomplishes three tasks: (1) advances the plot, (2) expands the geographical/ecological context, (3) expands the religious/political context. Those tasks serve a goal: to build a new and very tangible universe for the reader.

Some filmmakers use background narration when trying to translate a complex book; but, such narrations usually fail in films.

As an example of all the missing context that is difficult to translate to film, without silly background narrations: Has anyone in this thread asked why is it that a civilization that has conquered the Milky Way, and space travel from any corner of the Milky Way, is fighting with fucking swords?! There is a very concrete and plausible answer in the book, that failed to translate to the three movie attempts.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 11, 2021)

I, for one, welcome the actual Butlerian Jihad.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 11, 2021)

ramses said:


> Yup, this is the correct explanation — I did read the book. My even shorter summary of the why:
> 
> Atreides were too popular—i.e., a natural threat to the emperor. The emperor wanted plausible deniability.



Yeah, I think the movie did a great job of explaining it. I'd say it was better than the first one in terms of explanation. That's why my wife liked this one so much, and hated the first one so much. In retrospect, I think the 1984 film was too David Lynchian, and that got in the way of the plot a bit. The 2021 film was full of famous actors, but every character was played low-key, and let the story do the work. (With the exception of the Baron, but that's kind of a given.)


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 11, 2021)

ramses said:


> As an example of all the missing context that is difficult to translate to film, without silly background narrations: Has anyone in this thread asked why is it that a civilization that has conquered the Milky Way, and space travel from any corner of the Milky Way, is fighting with fucking swords?! There is a very concrete and plausible answer in the book, that failed to translate to the three movie attempts.



OK, now I'm asking, lol. I assumed it had something to do with those force fields, and the fact that bullets, lasers, etc couldn't penetrate them. But what does the book suggest?


----------



## StevenC (Nov 12, 2021)

ramses said:


> As an example of all the missing context that is difficult to translate to film, without silly background narrations: Has anyone in this thread asked why is it that a civilization that has conquered the Milky Way, and space travel from any corner of the Milky Way, is fighting with fucking swords?! There is a very concrete and plausible answer in the book, that failed to translate to the three movie attempts.


The movie showed us literal magic in like the second sequence, then it showed us force fields. Why do we need more explanation?


----------



## narad (Nov 12, 2021)

ramses said:


> As an example of all the missing context that is difficult to translate to film, without silly background narrations: Has anyone in this thread asked why is it that a civilization that has conquered the Milky Way, and space travel from any corner of the Milky Way, is fighting with fucking swords?! There is a very concrete and plausible answer in the book, that failed to translate to the three movie attempts.



I probably agree with your point overall, but not the example:

"The slow blade penetrates the shield."

Then you just have to ask yourself whether bullets are fast or slow. And then observe that these shields are pretty universally worn among the "civilized" people to infer the rest.


----------



## IwantTacos (Nov 12, 2021)

ya also the shields don't have anything to do with ai so I don't know what else they needed to explain.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 12, 2021)

The shields in the first movie were like that corn starch mixture that goes solid on more rapid impacts but get be penetrated with slower contact. Forgot what they called it.


----------



## ramses (Nov 12, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> OK, now I'm asking, lol. I assumed it had something to do with those force fields, and the fact that bullets, lasers, etc couldn't penetrate them. But what does the book suggest?





narad said:


> I probably agree with your point overall, but not the example:
> 
> "The slow blade penetrates the shield."
> 
> Then you just have to ask yourself whether bullets are fast or slow. And then observe that these shields are pretty universally worn among the "civilized" people to infer the rest.



I don't know if I want to spoil it for people reading the book.

Lets just say that it is a mind blowing consequence of the "physics" of the shield.



StevenC said:


> The movie showed us literal magic in like the second sequence, then it showed us force fields. Why do we need more explanation?



Excellent point  I do get annoyed when some movies try to explain things that don't really need explanation.

Just one objection: almost all the magic in the movie is really their advanced technology. Premonitions ... OK, that one can be called magic.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 12, 2021)

ramses said:


> I don't know if I want to spoil it for people reading the book.
> 
> Lets just say that it is a mind blowing consequence of the "physics" of the shield.
> 
> ...


I call everything with the Bene Gesserit magic. Box, voice, premonitions, prophecies. If there's a religion that the world takes as true, that's supernatural in my eyes. Having a "the one" is magic.

If it's not magic then it becomes scifi nonsense which is the same as magic and imparts the same suspension of disbelief. There's plenty of stuff in this universe that is not optimal from what we know of our universe, so we just take it for granted that there is an explanation. If they have space ships but no guns, its probably because anti-gun technology is ubiquitous.

And as I say, that's really all the explanation required. Anything else is just complaining for the sake of "that's not how it was in the book" and a willful ignorance of the word adaption. Now, I haven't read the book so maybe it is massively consequential exactly why this is the case, but so far it hasn't been relevant, so it's unnecessary so far.


----------



## ramses (Nov 12, 2021)

StevenC said:


> I call everything with the Bene Gesserit magic. Box, voice, premonitions, prophecies. If there's a religion that the world takes as true, that's supernatural in my eyes. Having a "the one" is magic.



"The one" is magic to the Fremen. On the other hand, it is a self-fulfilling prophecy due to Bene Gesserit "interventions" through centuries. (I won't spoil what "intervention" means for those reading the book).

But yeah, I agree, from the point of view of the movie it is perfectly fine to leave it unexplained, magic. It does not detract from the story told by the movie, although it does detract from the point of view of "universe building."


----------



## Adieu (Nov 12, 2021)

I only vaguely remember it... but it was something like a space opera about the Taliban, right?


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Nov 12, 2021)

Adieu said:


> I only vaguely remember it... but it was something like a space opera about the Taliban, right?


Yup. That’s the one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 12, 2021)

Adieu said:


> I only vaguely remember it... but it was something like a space opera about the Taliban, right?


more like Lawrence of Arabia with a dash of warhammer 40k.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Nov 12, 2021)

The movie was pretty much everything I wanted, as a fan. Absolutely beautiful.

One thing I have to say is that people calling all of these Zimmer scores masterpieces is almost laughable. The guy does minimalist soundscapes nowadays that are very unlike the scores he used to do. This movie was particularly a let down when it could have been a Howard Shore doing LotR level accomplishment. The bagpipe moment and the single memorable motif doesn’t redeem this amazingly boring soundtrack. Is this my old man yelling at cloud moment?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 12, 2021)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> The movie was pretty much everything I wanted, as a fan. Absolutely beautiful.
> 
> One thing I have to say is that people calling all of these Zimmer scores masterpieces is almost laughable. The guy does minimalist soundscapes nowadays that are very unlike the scores he used to do. This movie was particularly a let down when it could have been a Howard Shore doing LotR level accomplishment. The bagpipe moment and the single memorable motif doesn’t redeem this amazingly boring soundtrack. Is this my old man yelling at cloud moment?


ramin djawadi's score for eternals is even worse imo. Literally the worst shit he's done in ages. It's painfully boring even compared to zimmer's score.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Nov 12, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> ramin djawadi's score for eternals is even worse imo. Literally the worst shit he's done in ages. It's painfully boring even compared to zimmer's score.



I believe Ramin is a Remote Control Productions grad so it would make sense that his approach is similar. It’s a shame that this style has taken over the industry.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Nov 12, 2021)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> The movie was pretty much everything I wanted, as a fan. Absolutely beautiful.
> 
> One thing I have to say is that people calling all of these Zimmer scores masterpieces is almost laughable. The guy does minimalist soundscapes nowadays that are very unlike the scores he used to do. This movie was particularly a let down when it could have been a Howard Shore doing LotR level accomplishment. The bagpipe moment and the single memorable motif doesn’t redeem this amazingly boring soundtrack. Is this my old man yelling at cloud moment?


Yep, nobody said masterpiece. I said it was really well done because I thought it fit the mood.


----------



## ElRay (Nov 18, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> The shields in the first movie were like that corn starch mixture that goes solid on more rapid impacts but get be penetrated with slower contact...


Electrical Oobleck


----------



## sakeido (Nov 18, 2021)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> I believe Ramin is a Remote Control Productions grad so it would make sense that his approach is similar. It’s a shame that this style has taken over the industry.


It took over because it works perfectly... you want a classic movie soundtrack, go watch Jungle Cruise and lemme know what you think.


----------



## ElRay (Nov 18, 2021)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> ... One thing I have to say is that people calling all of these Zimmer scores masterpieces is almost laughable. ...


I actually think the minimalist soundtrack works. First, it prevents the movie from becoming a tropey "Space Opera". It keeps everything somber and focused. And I think the sounds fit. The Tuvan Throat singing caught me off guard, but it works for some reason. I'm curious what will be used for the Bene Tleilax/Tleilaxu

Also, minimalistic "sounds" over "true music" avoids one of the things I've grown to loath: mash-ups of each person's/faction's "theme". When you've got everybody's theme, and the soundtrack tries to blend/mash-up the themes, it becomes about as subtle as a doorbell. I think a scene were this works well is when Duke Leto is talking to Jessica about the Bene Jesserit. The soundscapes flow smoothly between her speaking for herself, speaking for the Bene Jesserit and back. Also, there are times where you know there are outside influencers, observers out of view, etc. by the sounds. It moves the soundtrack from something that can be ignored to something that has to be paid attention to.

It's in some ways, the complete opposite of the Shreck Soundtrack, but it plays just as an important role in the film.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Nov 18, 2021)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> One thing I have to say is that people calling all of these Zimmer scores masterpieces is almost laughable. The guy does minimalist soundscapes nowadays that are very unlike the scores he used to do. This movie was particularly a let down when it could have been a Howard Shore doing LotR level accomplishment. The bagpipe moment and the single memorable motif doesn’t redeem this amazingly boring soundtrack. Is this my old man yelling at cloud moment?


Preach! Everyone only mindlessly sucks off Zimmer nowadays because of his name and fame, yet no one cares to acknowledge the army (a literal legion) of ghost writers, interns, and fresh faces who work under the Remote Control staff roster and write all of Zimmer's material for him. Literally, he gives them an idea or motif, they expand upon it and flesh it out, then either it's handed off to a team of orchestrators or Zimmer works with a team of sound designers on...well...sound design. (Those last two stages can be flipped/alternated in order, depending on what sound/style Zimmer is after, whether big and grandiose, or minimalist and ambient.) Zimmer is less of a composer nowadays and more of a producer in a chair.

But yes, everyone immediately worshipping Zimmer and claiming everything he produces is a masterpiece need to just fucking stop. Seriously. The man has single-handedly contributed to the homogenization of film/TV/media music more than any other individual; and he has ruined shots at the industry for many, many other skilled composers.

And in other news...can we just take a moment to acknowledge the _shai hulud_ in Dune (2021)? Absolutely epic CGI!


----------

